# Pregnant female



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

My one female is pregnant and I need good homes. If anyone is in the pittsburgh area and would like a new rat please message me. I dont know how many she will have or the colors. I will update when she has the babies


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

These posts about finding homes should be posted on the Adoption section of the forum.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok thank you. Im new to this site.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

*Pregnant girl*

My little girl is about a week, two weeks pregnant and im looking for good homes for them once they reach 5 weeks old. If you live in the pittsburgh area and are looking for a new baby rat, please leave me a message


----------

